# In The Process Of Building My Very First Small Retaining Wall



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

You'll be fine with the small blocks- it is a low, decorative wall and not holding back much so there won't be much pressure behind the wall. A drain pipe behind the wall would help to keep water from collecting. Also, use plenty of gravel directly behind the wall for backfill (clean stone, not the kind you would compact). Also, if you are gluing in cold or wet weather, make sure to use glue that is rated for such conditions. I use SRW Products 'Retaining Wall and Paver Adhesive', which is suitable for wet and frozen surfaces.


----------



## ricksample (Mar 13, 2010)

GardenConcepts said:


> You'll be fine with the small blocks- it is a low, decorative wall and not holding back much so there won't be much pressure behind the wall. A drain pipe behind the wall would help to keep water from collecting. Also, use plenty of gravel directly behind the wall for backfill (clean stone, not the kind you would compact). Also, if you are gluing in cold or wet weather, make sure to use glue that is rated for such conditions. I use SRW Products 'Retaining Wall and Paver Adhesive', which is suitable for wet and frozen surfaces.


Awesome... that makes me feel a little better about it. Here is a pic I took this morning. I did all of This Friday. I didn't do anything Saturday or today because of all the rain. I did put it under tarp to keep the rain off it until the concrete adhesive dries. It says allow 7-8 days for it to harden completely. It steps up from 3 blocks high on the curve to a single block in the front. 

Let me know what you guys think so far, I only have another 30 feet in front of the house to do, add some dirt to the curved section and finally add fresh mulch/plants. Everything is already back filled and glued in place.


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

looking good so far!


----------

